# ISO/Nutrition Textbook



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

That's about it. Just looking for a Nutrition Textbook. My textbook from the CIA "Techniques of Healthy Cooking" is limited and I want more knowledge of this subject.

Thanks:chef:


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

PRESCRIPTION FOR NUTRITIONAL HEALING by Balch is recommended.


As a benchmark, most "any" food the size of your fist contains approx. 100 calories of energy - save for avocado and icecream and perhaps a few others as well.


----------



## billyg60 (Jun 28, 2001)

Nutrition for Foodservice and Culinary Professionals by Drummond and Brefere 4th edition.

This is the one we use in school and the ACF Exam I just took had a lot of questions on it from this book.

Billy


----------

